# Identifying my fish



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just recently bought my first freshwater setup from a mate, and I went and bought some new fish, but I have forgotten what type of fish they are. Pretty embarassing on my part, but I was wondering if someone could help identify them for me? It would be greatly appreciated. I know the pictures arent the greatest, but its the best I could do 






I'm pretty positive this is an electric blue


Again, the electric blue


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The only fish that I can positively identify with these pictures is the "electric blue" which is in fact a Pseudotropheus sp. "acei".

Is that an Oscar in there with them? What are the dimensions of this aquarium?


----------



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> The only fish that I can positively identify with these pictures is the "electric blue" which is in fact a Pseudotropheus sp. "acei".
> 
> Is that an Oscar in there with them? What are the dimensions of this aquarium?


Yeah I have 2 Oscars in the tank. One albino one, and one grey one. The tank dimensions are 90cm (W) x 59cm (H) x 42cm (D)

Heres my 2 Oscars



Cheers for the help 

I will also try get some better pictures of the other fish

Edit: I dont have the electric yellows that are in the first picture either


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Do you realize that the africans and the Oscars aren't particularly compatible, and the tank is really far too small for adult Oscars anyway?


----------



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

Fogelhund said:


> Do you realize that the africans and the Oscars aren't particularly compatible, and the tank is really far too small for adult Oscars anyway?


I have read that yes, but I've had no problems with the 2 being in there together.

The oscars I got from the guy whom I bought the tank from. I will eventually take them out and take them to the pet store for a credit or something.


----------



## vrs2013 (May 6, 2013)

While they may be seem ok now, you should not mix these cichlids. Oscars are from South America, If you don't keep them in soft, acidic water they can develop many problems, including Hole in the head.


----------



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

vrs2013 said:


> While they may be seem ok now, you should not mix these cichlids. Oscars are from South America, If you don't keep them in soft, acidic water they can develop many problems, including Hole in the head.


Funny you should say that. The albino oscar's eye is a bit swollen and got like this white cloudy thing on it from memory.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

A tiny bit of research (google) goes a long way.


----------



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

aicardi said:


> A tiny bit of research (google) goes a long way.


Hindsight is 20/20 isnt it?


----------



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I managed to identify the fish. Its a metriaclima zebra . I have also since gotten rid of the 2 oscars as well  cheers to the guys who helped me out too.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

lolstep said:


> Well I managed to identify the fish. Its a metriaclima zebra . I have also since gotten rid of the 2 oscars as well  cheers to the guys who helped me out too.


If that was a pure _M.zebra_ I need my eyes testing. :wink:


----------

